# One Of My Favorite Photographs



## joshybo (Mar 6, 2015)

I took this picture of my son a few years back, color adjustments made in Photoshop.  It wasn't intended as an artistic shot when I took it, but I've always loved the way it turned out.  I don't have any real artistic skill in other visual mediums, but I do like taking pictures sometimes.


----------



## TJ1985 (Mar 6, 2015)

Josh, that's excellent work. I like how the railing lead the eye up to the horizontal lines on the house which lead to his head. 

What's the little guy working on there?


----------



## joshybo (Mar 6, 2015)

TJ1985 said:


> Josh, that's excellent work. I like how the railing lead the eye up to the horizontal lines on the house which lead to his head.
> 
> What's the little guy working on there?



Thanks, TJ!  Like I said, this wasn't even an arranged shot.  Everything just kind of fell into place to create some semblance of composition.  He was playing with an abandoned bird's nest that we found outside.  He carried that thing around for hours that day, Lol.


----------



## Firemajic (Mar 6, 2015)

josh, you have an artistic eye! You captured the essence of a small boy entranced by whatever he is holding... Love it, and thank you for sharing. Peace always... Jul


----------



## joshybo (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you, Jul!  I appreciate the compliment!


----------



## InstituteMan (Mar 6, 2015)

That's a great photo and an adorable young fellow there, Joshy.


----------



## joshybo (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you, IM!


----------



## MamaStrong (Mar 6, 2015)

I LOVE photography and I agree with the other members, you've captured a great shot here. Black and White photos are really challenging depending on how you hit the light. Great work! And your son is ADORABLE!


----------



## joshybo (Mar 6, 2015)

Thank you, Mama!


----------



## SummerPanda (Aug 18, 2015)

That's beautiful. The shadow on the wall gives a sense of directionality that is just wonderful. At the same time, the simple joy of a child playing with... whatever it is. it's wonderful. 
Thanks for sharing.


----------



## joshybo (Aug 18, 2015)

Thank you, Summer!  The whole shot was very spur-of-the-moment, taken on my smartphone and edited with an old version of  Photoshop.  The lighting and overall composition was just a happy accident.  He's actually playing with an abandoned bird's nest.  He carried that thing around all day, haha.  I'm glad that you enjoyed this and thank you for your kind words!


----------



## mytickledwords (Aug 23, 2015)

Isn't it just a wonderful thing when a simply-intended photograph becomes art?  I'm also a fan of the lighting and shadows in this.  I love how it looks in black in white, as well.


----------



## escorial (Aug 23, 2015)

cool pic man


----------

